# Four Bucket Seats In A G- Body



## Wyze Krakz

Does anyone have buckets in the back, if so post some pics and info on how you did it.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I've seen it done on a few b-body's before but from what i've found, it's a ton of work to get a set of seats to fit in the back. On a 2 door g-body i can't imagine there would be any room for backseat passengers to put their legs either even with a shortened set of seats. You'd also have to find a way to fill all the gaps left if you did get a set safely secured, like with a center console running all the way to the back of the car or a lot of fiberglassing. It's been done though, here's some pics.










You knew this was coming  










> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Nov 30 2007, 06:56 PM~9343357
> *This is by far the hardest cutty ever if you think different post some pics. And don't get it twisted this ain't a DONK      http://i18.tinypic.com/86yyl39.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wyze Krakz




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Wow, those seatbacks are all the way to the roof in the back of that Monte. Looks like no leg room at all for the back passengers either. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nasty


----------



## elitdogg

yo dat shit iz tizight

























ok for real i just pee'd alil from seeing these they arnt horrible but not my style


----------



## Wyze Krakz

Around here people don't ride in back seats, they drive their own shit!!!! And besides wit all the bass nobody wanna be back there. :cheesy:


----------



## Wyze Krakz

I don't like how high those racing seats are either, BUT THAT SHIT STILL HARD!!!


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Mar 2 2008, 02:52 AM~10069229
> *Does anyone have buckets in the back, if so post some pics and info on how you did it.
> *


FOR LARGE CARS LIKE CADDIES OR 60'S OR 70'S IMPALAS U WANT TO LOOK FOR 88 OR 89 CAMARO OR FIREBERD FULL POWER SEATS WIRE THEM IN COOL AS HELL OR FOR G BODY'S HONDA ACCORD POWER SEATS ..TIGHT WE HAVE A COUPLE IN OUR CLUB I WILL POST PICS?? :thumbsup: 
























wut you think??? nice huh!! so go for!! hit up those junk yards bro :biggrin:


----------



## Wyze Krakz

PIMP SHIT!!!! I already got four good cutlass buckets sitting in there but they look to big so I bought these







swivels so now I'm looking for two more, I don't care if they don't got the swivels for the back as long as they the same style seat. What I really need to know is how yall got them stablized? Those rides look good as hell!!!!


----------



## regallowlow187

:uh:


----------



## praisethelowered59

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Mar 13 2008, 10:07 PM~10164709
> *PIMP SHIT!!!!  I already got four good cutlass buckets sitting in there but they look to big so I bought these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swivels so now I'm looking for two more, I don't care if they don't got the swivels for the back as long as they the same style seat. What I really need to know is how yall got them stablized?  Those rides look good as hell!!!!
> *



is that seat off that lawn mower?


----------



## Wyze Krakz

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Mar 15 2008, 10:56 PM~10177259
> *is that seat off that lawn mower?
> *


73 Monte swivel :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## BlueBerry

Someone Ban this fuck tard for posting up pics of cars with ROOF VENTS for Hood scops !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## BlueBerry

^^^I could eat a bunch of Flintstone vitamins / Shit in a paint cup ,, Mix it with base maker & make a better color than these 2 gay ass Colin clown cars..............!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyze Krakz

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 16 2008, 01:28 AM~10178061
> *Someone Ban this fuck tard for posting up pics of cars with ROOF VENTS for Hood scops !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HAHAHAHAHAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 YOU NEED TO BAN THEM DICKS FROM YOUR MOUTH!!!!!!! FUCK TARD KEEP THAT BULLSHIT ON YOUR TOPIC :machinegun: :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls

ive seen it in a regal, real clean....ill see if i can dig up sum pics....and it was a low low.... :biggrin:


----------



## Wyze Krakz

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wyze Krakz

Any Info?


----------



## Wyze Krakz

ANYBODY?


----------



## Wyze Krakz

I guess nobody got G-bodies wit 4 buckets but ST.LOUIS............ :dunno:


----------



## upsidedown

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 16 2008, 03:31 PM~10178078
> *^^^I could eat a bunch of Flintstone vitamins / Shit in a paint cup ,, Mix it with base maker & make a better color than these 2 gay ass Colin clown cars..............!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :yessad: x2


----------



## Wyze Krakz

> _Originally posted by upsidedown_@Apr 4 2008, 07:35 AM~10332291
> *:rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :yessad: x2
> *


How about you **** drinking that shit after yall shit it out!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Wyze Krakz

SOOOOO ST.LOUIS :biggrin:







My boy shit!!!!!!


----------



## Psycho631

how about using the back seats from an F-Body


----------



## solowinthelowlow14

ey homies, i got a question about the rear bench in a regal. down the road i know im throwin hydraulics in the trunk but i want beats too. the only place i could think of puttin subs in is under the rear bench seat. does anybody know if theres anyway to take off the bottom part of the bench to fit the subs in there somehow?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by solowinthelowlow14_@Apr 14 2008, 08:10 PM~10415971
> *ey homies, i got a question about the rear bench in a regal. down the road i know im throwin hydraulics in the trunk but i want beats too. the only place i could think of puttin subs in is under the rear bench seat. does anybody know if theres anyway to take off the bottom part of the bench to fit the subs in there somehow?
> *


Nope, there's no room under the seat cushion, just the seat cushion. Put the subs in the trunk and amp(s) under the front seat. I'm putting 3 pumps, 6 batteries, two 10" subs, amplifier, and a full size spare in the trunk of my regal. You just have to pretend like you're playing tetris with what you want to go in the trunk.


----------



## bad company

Hey man i have a grand buick regal? at my yard that from factory has what looks like 4 buckets in the car. I will check on exact year and model of car the seats are in . Me and homie were just commenting on the look ,may try to get some pics? uffin:


----------



## Wyze Krakz

uffin:


----------



## p-lowrider

FUCK DONKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Apr 5 2008, 10:38 PM~10344579
> *How about you **** drinking that shit after yall shit it out!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsdown:

very poor craftsmanship


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 14 2008, 03:44 PM~10414662
> *how about using the back seats from an F-Body
> *


My mom had a 96 Camaro... I always wanted to put the backseat in my Malibu wagon... It's like a bench back with bucket bottoms... I think I would of been pretty sweet.


----------



## Wyze Krakz

> _Originally posted by p-lowrider_@Apr 20 2008, 06:18 PM~10460698
> *FUCK DONKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NO FUCK U!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U COCKROACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Besides these ain't donks THEIR G-BEAUTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

there not g-donks there like he said g-beauties aka g-body for them g's thats why i got a nice ass 80 g-body cause im old school


----------



## Wyze Krakz

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Apr 22 2008, 07:19 PM~10478500
> *there not g-donks there like he said g-beauties aka g-body for them g's thats why i got a nice ass 80 g-body cause im old school
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 20 2008, 06:27 PM~10461456
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> very poor craftsmanship
> *


the seats are more cockeyed then Notorious B.I.G


----------



## Wyze Krakz

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 23 2008, 10:50 AM~10483794
> *the seats are more cockeyed then Notorious B.I.G
> *


 And U died from A.I.D. now how much logic can U get from that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 13 2008, 07:33 PM~10162047
> *FOR LARGE CARS LIKE CADDIES OR 60'S OR 70'S IMPALAS U WANT TO LOOK FOR 88 OR 89 CAMARO OR FIREBERD FULL POWER SEATS WIRE THEM IN  COOL AS HELL  OR FOR G BODY'S HONDA ACCORD POWER SEATS ..TIGHT WE HAVE A COUPLE IN OUR CLUB I WILL POST PICS?? :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut you think??? nice huh!! so go for!! hit up those junk yards bro :biggrin:
> *


These are actually pretty nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Wyze Krakz

uffin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

im gonna ask my interior man since i wanna do the same and i already made my fiberglass center console i just need to find out which seats actually fit perfect cus i know there is and my interior man has done it to plenty of cars


----------



## Wyze Krakz

uffin:


----------



## Slinger520

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Apr 11 2008, 11:21 PM~10396517
> *SOOOOO  ST.LOUIS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boy shit!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 For some reason I keep picturing curl juice shorting out the headrest monitors and it all burning up! You came this far, might as well make it a 4x4.....











then drive out in the middle of no where and blow it up!


----------



## Wyze Krakz

> _Originally posted by Slinger520_@May 7 2008, 02:55 PM~10599792
> *For some reason I keep picturing curl juice shorting out the headrest monitors and it all burning up!  You came this far, might as well make it a 4x4.....
> then drive out in the middle of no where and blow it up!
> *


HOW BOUT U POURING GAS ALL OVER YOUR HAIR AND BURN IT UP SO IT'LL MATCH YOUR FACE!!!! BETTER YET JUST KILL YASELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyze Krakz

uffin:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Apr 24 2008, 08:46 PM~10497196
> *And U died from A.I.D. now how much logic can U get from that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Atleast you cant say "those seats have more AIDS than eazy e"


----------



## 85CADDYFIED

what are the smallest car bucket seats out there? (width, height, & depth)


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

my old 78 monte had bucket style seats in the rear that looked stock, I dunno? It also have power windows and drivers seat. Maybe the person I got it from did that but I doubt it


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

this is the car im modeling my interior after

the way they do these seats, you start out with just 3/4 mdf or something along those lines and big blocks of foam and shape it to match your front seats


----------



## royboy64

:biggrin: I will dig up pics of the work i have done ,,Dont start with blocks of foam,,,go to the local juck yard and find the buckets you like ,,use the foam and cover for a pattern,,mount to a board of your choice,, cover it with the padding of your thickness you should get the hint ,,,post pics later


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Apr 5 2008, 11:38 PM~10344579
> *How about you **** drinking that shit after yall shit it out!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice console in the back. what a bunch of dumb shit. 
and Wyze Krakz needs a little custom car 101. all the shit you post up is what NOT to do with your car.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2009, 11:41 PM~14099962
> *nice console in the back.  what a bunch of dumb shit.
> and Wyze Krakz needs a little custom car 101.  all the shit you post up is what NOT to do with your car.
> *


way to go!!!!! you talking to someone that got ran out along time ago


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2009, 09:41 PM~14099962
> *nice console in the back.  what a bunch of dumb shit.
> and Wyze Krakz needs a little custom car 101.  all the shit you post up is what NOT to do with your car.
> *





> *Wyze Krakz @ Apr 5 2008*


 :uh:


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 20 2009, 08:36 PM~13951274
> *this is the car im modeling my interior after
> 
> the way they do these seats, you start out with just 3/4 mdf or something along those lines and big blocks of foam and shape it to match your front seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would love to do these but nobody ever wants to pay


----------



## 84delta88

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jun 5 2009, 01:30 AM~14101310
> *I would love to do these but nobody ever wants to pay
> *


How much would you charge to do this and the front seats to match?


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jun 5 2009, 01:42 AM~14101581
> *How much would you charge to do this and the front seats to match?
> *


x 2?


----------



## houcksupholstery

about 1,300 labour but takes alot of foam cutting


----------



## houcksupholstery

1,300 for 4 seats and to cover everything else


----------



## 84delta88

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jun 5 2009, 04:16 PM~14106281
> *1,300 for 4 seats and to cover everything else
> *


That sounds good to me but where exactly are you located?


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Jun 6 2009, 02:10 AM~14109900
> *That sounds good to me but where exactly are you located?
> *


I am about 30 minutes south of columbus''central ohio''


----------



## NvSmonte

the easiest way to do backseat buckets in a g body is to get bucket seats for a boat they have a low profile and they are not very big in size but are comfortable we did a set for a homie in a regal i will get some flicks and put them on later


----------



## houcksupholstery

There is a place that has good frames for sculpting seats ill have to find it on the web


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Mar 9 2008, 06:57 AM~10125682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I dont support big rims but I recognize this car from a christian rap video I've seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTe25_wb3JY


----------



## KAKALAK

Im keeping the bench in the back on my cutty cause I got car seats :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 09:05 AM~14271331
> *Im keeping the bench in the back on my cutty cause I got car seats  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 13 2008, 05:33 PM~10162047
> *FOR LARGE CARS LIKE CADDIES OR 60'S OR 70'S IMPALAS U WANT TO LOOK FOR 88 OR 89 CAMARO OR FIREBERD FULL POWER SEATS WIRE THEM IN  COOL AS HELL  OR FOR G BODY'S HONDA ACCORD POWER SEATS ..TIGHT WE HAVE A COUPLE IN OUR CLUB I WILL POST PICS?? :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut you think??? nice huh!! so go for!! hit up those junk yards bro :biggrin:
> *


those look bad ass :thumbsup:


----------

